

Jobs for Older Developers - jdjdjd

After the vigorous discussion &quot;Ask HN: What happens to older developers?&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7372997), this is an experiment to see if there are companies that are willing and interested in hiring older developers.<p>(This is not intended to be a discussion about age discrimination.)<p>If your company is will to hire techies of any age, please post the information below (ala &quot;Ask HN: Who is Hiring&quot;).
======
timmm
Didn't that thread conclude old developers branch out into non-dev avenues?

~~~
jdjdjd
One theme was that there are older developers who are still working and doing
what they love. Of course there are also plenty who have gone into different
directions.

